# Boite mail saturée sur free



## matlil (20 Décembre 2014)

'ai ma messagerie sur mail qui est saturée et je ne peux plus recevoir et envoyer de mail. J'ai effacé bcp de mails, vider la poubelle mais ça ne change rien. J'ai eu le message suivant de free:
Pour pouvoir à nouveau recevoir du courrier, il faut que vous fassiez
du ménage dans votre boîte aux lettres :

- si vous consultez votre messagerie via le protocole POP, vérifiez
  que vous n'avez pas coché l'option 'laisser les messages sur le
  serveur'. Si elle est cochée, alors vous devez soit la décocher, soit
  supprimer des messages de votre boite

- si vous consultez votre messagerie via le protocole IMAP ou depuis
  l'interface Webmail, les messages restent sur le serveur jusqu'à ce
  que :
  1) vous les effaciez et que
  2) vous vidiez la poubelle
Je sais que je suis avec POP mais je n'ai pas trouvé l'endroit où décocher cette option !

Si qq'un a une idée...


----------



## subsole (20 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour 
Regarde dans  Mail> Préférences>Comptes


----------



## matlil (20 Décembre 2014)

Merci pour la réponse mais peux tu stp préciser car j'ai pas vu l'option ci par free, j'ai juste décoché "après récupération, detruire la copie du serveur" mais en fait, ça ne parle pas des élements supprimés ??


----------



## pascalformac (20 Décembre 2014)

Dans les preferences Mail / compte
comportement des BAL

mais si tu es en POP l'important c'est  de virer des trucs sur le compte *EN LIGNE*
car c'est pas le mac qui est saturé c'est ton webmail qui est plein


----------



## matlil (21 Décembre 2014)

OK, ça y est, j'ai compris, j'ai effacé sur free et tout refonctionne ! merci beaucoup !!


----------



## pascalformac (21 Décembre 2014)

Tu as été aidé, à ton tour d'aider.

Aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire.
Comment?
Cliquer "résolu"
( via le menu "outils de la discussion", en haut à droite)


----------

